# 71/2 weeks of flowering. Will weight still be put on?



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 29, 2009)

I have some grow pics on here from previous posts (and will be uploading more tonight or tomorrow). I am approaching 8 weeks of flowering and everything has been going well but the buds seemed to reach a certain point and have just stopped getting thick. I am growing white russian in hydro slabs. Just curious if anyone thinks I will be ok letting them go a little longer. I know the triches tell the story, but i am not sure if I should be getting concerned that the buds are not fully developed or if some strains just fill out very late and require 10-12 weeks of flowering. I will be posting updated pics tonight or tomorrow. Thanks all for the info.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello Noobiewithadoobie 

WR has a flowering period of 9 - 9 1/2 weeks.

Usually the last 2 weeks are where the plants put a weight spurt on.

eace:


----------



## Alistair (Nov 29, 2009)

Also, I have had plants that were supposed to be done in 8-9 weeks and some of them took 10 plus weeks to finish.  Try and be patient.  Post the pics you have and we'll be better able to help you.


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 29, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Also, I have had plants that were supposed to be done in 8-9 weeks and some of them took 10 plus weeks to finish.  Try and be patient.  Post the pics you have and we'll be better able to help you.



i definitely will be throwing some pics up tonight. thanks for the feedback. i look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 30, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Noobiewithadoobie
> 
> WR has a flowering period of 9 - 9 1/2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Ok so here are some pics. These are smelling wonderful and are quite sticky. It will be exactly 8 weeks into flower in  2 days. They look like they were going great and then for whatever reason they just seem like someone hit the pause button. You will notice that the very tips of the fan leaves are starting to yellow but everything else is still green as it gets. I changed the res out tonight and for the first time checked the ph with drops to get a general idea of where i was because I have not been able to get a ph meter yet. (I know this is like the single most important thing in hydro and believe me, before another grow is started i will own one.) For now i am making due. After checking the ph I disclovered it to be very low. I made a whole new batch of food for them, adjusted to as close between 5.50 and 6.00 that i could given i am going off of colors and not numbers. Filled the res back up with Floranova bloom at 2.5ml/gal, floralicious plus 1ml/gal, FloraNectar FruitNFusion 2ml/gal, and Overdrive at 2ml/gal. I am hoping this will help push things to where I would be happy with my grow. 

If anyone sees these pics and thinks I am jumping the gun here, please let me know. I have included a few of the nicer colas that are growing and you will notice the pics from the underside of them, it just looks like a bunch of frosty leaves and a few little nuggets growing there. No Big fat long beautiful buds like they seem like they should be at 8 weeks. Am I relying too much on a calendar and not enough on maybe this is normal and I should just chill for a few more weeks. Just don't want to wait too long and lose everything. Thanks all. I am stressed.


----------



## DonJones (Nov 30, 2009)

Man, some varieties just don't make long colas but what is called pop corn.  I know nothing about WR but that is a possibility.

Good smoking.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey man, I've never grown that strain, and I don't know hydro...what I do know is that breeders estimated times are rarely right on, they usually run a week or 2 later than what they say.  Also I do know that once your verticle growth stops, that is when buds start forming, and most of the last few weeks is when your buds really start developing, and firming up.  They look pretty healthy...I think they are just going to take a couple weeks longer than you thought...if they were in soil, I'd say you had another 3 weeks to a month, but since they are hydro, the growth rate is so much faster, I won't attempt to make a guess.  Hopefully someone that does hydro, that has maybe grown this strain or something similar will see this and give you some better info....I'd say patience grasshoppa!  they will finish when they are ready

OH Yeah....get a bleapin PH pen...lol   Good Luck to you!


----------



## BBFan (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey there _noobiewithadoobie_!

Nice looking grow you got going on.


			
				noobiewithadoobie said:
			
		

> I am stressed.


First off, you're probably more anxious than stressed.  Relax.  You're doing really well.

I don't know the history of your grow- did you grow them out (veg-flower) under only hps?  The reason I ask is my current grow I experimented with lighting, and I ended up with a few colas that were more like a late fimmed plant then a single cola plant- very similar to how yours look.  They will continue to fill in.

I think what Alistair said is spot on- what breeders claim and what we experience are usually two different things.  It also depends on when you started counting- but again, it doesn't matter so much.  Do you have a scope to check your trichs?

Excellent job!  Now comes the hardest part- waiting!


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 30, 2009)

OH Yeah....get a bleapin PH pen...lol   Good Luck to you![/quote]

FOR REAL! I mean come on. Growing Hydro with no way to measure ph? Seriously. .......I know I know. I work like 65-70 hrs a week. I have to find time to sleep. I know I need the pen and plan on getting it. I know, I know....:smoke1:


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 30, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey there _noobiewithadoobie_!
> 
> Nice looking grow you got going on.
> 
> ...



First of all, thank you for the words of encouragement. I think we all need that from time to time. 

I vegged under 400w MH and flowering under 400w HPS.
I checked the triches and all still clear. Might have seen some cloudy ones but no amber on the 2 seperate leaves I checked from different areas of my grow cabinet.

I think I am also getting anxious because the White Russian came in with such white intensity and the pistils have begun changing to that amber redhair look and that always makes me think it is almost done. Just thought the looked like they had given all they could. Again probably me getting anxious because my first two grows got waxed in the last few weeks. The first was my fault, the second was combination of blown circuit and 14 degree  temps. This is the third time and just want something to show for it. And of course, some bomb *** sticky weed to smoke!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

you are doing A Great Job. Good looking Ladies. just be patient the last 2 to 3 weeks are the hardest on you. You see buds every where and are antisipating being able to smoke your own.


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 30, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> you are doing A Great Job. Good looking Ladies. just be patient the last 2 to 3 weeks are the hardest on you. You see buds every where and are antisipating being able to smoke your own.



So even though 2  to 3 weeks means 10-11 total weeks of flowering?

I guess I will have to try and use my best judgement on the triches and harvest when those seem ready. 

By the way, do you (or does anybody) know if there is any specific time frame from when triches seem like the are turning amber to when they should be harvested. For instance, I see some amber triches and think, i should flush for a few days and then harvest or will that be too late?What if all triches are amber, then what?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 30, 2009)

10-11 weeks is a common time frame, even though the Seed breeder says X annount of days does not mean that time frame is written in stone. Plants dont keep track of days unless they are Autos. IME most strains take 1 or 2 weeks longer that the breeder states.
I don't flush my plants my thinking is mother nature don't flush so why should I. 
You have to just watch the triches til they reach the amber % you want, different strains  mature at different rates.
If all the triches are amber harvest before they start turning black and the THC starts breaking down making all you time and hard work worthless.


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (Dec 1, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> 10-11 weeks is a common time frame, even though the Seed breeder says X annount of days does not mean that time frame is written in stone. Plants dont keep track of days unless they are Autos. IME most strains take 1 or 2 weeks longer that the breeder states.
> I don't flush my plants my thinking is mother nature don't flush so why should I.
> You have to just watch the triches til they reach the amber % you want, different strains  mature at different rates.
> If all the triches are amber harvest before they start turning black and the THC starts breaking down making all you time and hard work worthless.



one other thing i forgot to ask. I see a lot of people who are in 4-6 week range and look like they have trimmed a lot of the vegetative growth out of their plants. I know you should leave the leaves and everything alone which I have tried to do this time around. Is it recommended for any trimming of these leaves or should I just stick with what I have been doing? Thanks Ozzy.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 1, 2009)

I would not trim that far along into flowering, they are consentrating their energy on bud formation, if you trim them now the energy will go to trying to heal wounds.  I never trim leaves anyway, but do take off lower branches, for airflow, and taking clones, but I do this in VEG...not in flower.

Also you do not want to take the chance of stressing them at this point!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 1, 2009)

:yeahthat: I only trim while the plants are in veg. Never trim leaves they are the powerplants for the plant to grow.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 1, 2009)

ooops didn'y mean to steal the spotlight... I didn't realize that question was directed to Ozzy....sorry


----------

